# October CC Central Scotland Forum Ride?



## HJ (5 Oct 2009)

OK so who is up for one??

There is now a Doodle poll for deciding the date.

The ride is listed on the CC Calender

From the Doodle the best date in October is the 17th (this Saturday) and there is a ride leaving Longniddry at about 11:00. 

Edinburgh - Gifford - Edinburgh loop (could start at Waverley Station to pick up anybody coming on the train ~ 70k) and/or shorter variants from Longniddry train station & car park (e.g. 43k option).

OK so we have:

*MajorMantra* (+ flatmate?) & *Bhoyjim*
starting from Waverley (time to be agreed)
*Scoosh* & *scook94* starting chez Scoosh's ~9:30,
passing Fisherrow 10-10:15-ish (each at their own speed )
*HJ* & *Telemark* train to Longniddry (train 10:38 from Waverley,
arriving 10:56)
*Honestman1910* arriving at Longniddry for 11 by mysterious ways
*Ranger* wispering, 

*HLaB* still making his minds up...
*Anybody else?*


----------



## JiMBR (6 Oct 2009)

Never been on one before, so I'm keen.


----------



## GilesM (6 Oct 2009)

Depends where you plan to go, how far, and could I keep up with tractor tyres, but could be interested.


----------



## Theseus (6 Oct 2009)

Aye


----------



## magnatom (6 Oct 2009)

Depends on a lot of things. There is a lot happening at home and work at the moment that mean my availability is patch at the moment. However, I'll certainly keep an eye on this, and if I can, I'll join you.


----------



## Seamab (6 Oct 2009)

I always enjoy these rides and will make it if i can.

Need to decide on a date and a route - i posted a few options on the previous thread. Maybe someone else has a few ideas?


----------



## GilesM (6 Oct 2009)

Dumfries and Galloway, East Lothian or the Borders would be my thoughts, but also happy to head over the Forth, just not too keen on the Glasgow/Edinburgh area and the bit in between.


----------



## ACS (6 Oct 2009)

Fife - 11 Oct 09 

last shout for this I promise.

Route


----------



## Jane Smart (6 Oct 2009)

LOL Satans, anyway, I joined there, but not doing that ride.

I will see when and where the CC ride is before I commit. I get my Hybrid next month, maybe I should wait till I get that and get used to that before I go on any more runs. A MTB on the roads is kinda hard work


----------



## scook94 (6 Oct 2009)

Would love to come along but the w/e 24/25th is a no go-er for me. The weekend before and after should be fine...


----------



## JiMBR (6 Oct 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> A MTB on the roads is kinda hard work



It is to begin with...but it gets easier as fitness improves.

Also...I found fitting MTB slicks and SPD's helped a lot.


----------



## Telemark (6 Oct 2009)

Yes please

I've created a Doodle poll to see what date(s) would get the most votes ... have included November too, as it might be easier to reserve find dates for that ride well in advance.

Maybe HJ could add a link to his original post, so it can be found quickly, if this thread ends up with a few more pages  

Do we need a poll with route choices to vote for, or is that far too organised ? I suspect that would be HJ's job too, as the original poster ...

I really hope I can make it this time, depending on the date chosen!

T


----------



## HJ (6 Oct 2009)

Ok so now that Tele has made a Doodle poll, we can get a date sorted out. I will up date the first post in this thread once a clear date emerges...


----------



## Scoosh (6 Oct 2009)

As usual, I have little idea of my availability (total lack of committment, praps ) but (equally as usual ), I will be along if poss.

Not concerned about the route - I will trust others to choose something not too long (30-40 miles is good), not too hilly, with a good social stop at/near the end and, of course, starting in a Tesco carpark . (Anyone else noticed that we get a better turn out if we start at a Tesco car park rather than a station ??? )


----------



## eldudino (6 Oct 2009)

I've added availability. Need a wee ride to try out my new bike!


----------



## scook94 (7 Oct 2009)

eldudino said:


> I've added availability. Need a wee ride to try out my new bike!



Oh do tell! What have you got? Passed you a week past on Monday as you were on the way too work, looked the same bike to me...


----------



## eldudino (7 Oct 2009)

scook94 said:


> Oh do tell! What have you got? Passed you a week past on Monday as you were on the way too work, looked the same bike to me...



Ah! So you were the person that clipped my shoulder with your wing mirror...  You could have least offered to give me a lift!

I only got the bike yesterday, it's a Specialized Allez Sport. Second hand, but new to me. I'm a bit apprehensive because it's got a full size double chain ring, I'm going to have to be a superman to push that thing! I'm keeping the old bike for commuting purposes, this is just for weekends & nice days.

I took a pic last night when I got it home, just in case anybody asked!


----------



## magnatom (7 Oct 2009)

eldudino said:


>




Nice cooker!


----------



## scook94 (7 Oct 2009)

Nice! Do let us know how you get on round the North Third on that beauty please!!!


----------



## eldudino (7 Oct 2009)

magnatom said:


> Nice cooker!





I thought you were going to tell me off for buying it! It was advertised in Glesga and I thought we'd be in competition for it! Although it's a good bike for me but would be a winter bike for you.


----------



## magnatom (7 Oct 2009)

eldudino said:


> I thought you were going to tell me off for buying it! It was advertised in Glesga and I thought we'd be in competition for it! Although it's a good bike for me but would be a winter bike for you.



Was it on fleabay? Can I ask how much? 

I'm not the best for keeping an aye out for these things.


----------



## eldudino (7 Oct 2009)

magnatom said:


> Was it on fleabay? Can I ask how much?
> 
> I'm not the best for keeping an aye out for these things.



Gumtree. It was £250.


----------



## HLaB (7 Oct 2009)

eldudino said:


> I only got the bike yesterday, it's a Specialized Allez Sport. Second hand, but new to me. I'm a bit apprehensive because it's got a full size double chain ring, I'm going to have to be a superman to push that thing! I'm keeping the old bike for commuting purposes, this is just for weekends & nice days.
> 
> I took a pic last night when I got it home, just in case anybody asked!


Sounds nice , you'll get on grand with a double; I can't wait to see the pics when I get home


----------



## Scoosh (7 Oct 2009)

eldudino said:


> Gumtree. It was £250.


Nice bike ! 

Nice price ! 

Matches the oven gloves and the kitchen colour scheme - 


   how will we keep up with you ???


----------



## Jane Smart (7 Oct 2009)

scoosh said:


> Nice bike !
> 
> Nice price !
> 
> ...



Gosh so it does all match I had not noticed that


----------



## HJ (7 Oct 2009)

scoosh said:


> Not concerned about the route - I will trust others to choose something not too long (30-40 miles is good), not too hilly, with a good social stop at/near the end and, of course, *starting in a Tesco carpark* . (Anyone else noticed that *we get a better turn out if we start at a Tesco car park* rather than a station ??? )



The last ride I was on had pretty good turn out and not a Tesco's car park in sight...


----------



## HJ (7 Oct 2009)

eldudino said:


> Gumtree. It was £250.



Better put a link into Stolen Bikes, someone will be wanting it back...


----------



## eldudino (7 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> Better put a link into Stolen Bikes, someone will be wanting it back...



Already thought about that! The seller seemed like a genuinely nice bloke, even had a chat with him about his decorating!


----------



## eldudino (7 Oct 2009)

scoosh said:


> Nice bike ! Matches the oven gloves and the kitchen colour scheme



I'm sure that made it more palatable to The Charming and Devoted, when I wheeled it in and it matched la cuisine!

I spent this afternoon cleaning it, took a while but it's now looking nice n shiney, and I intend to keep it that way!


----------



## HJ (8 Oct 2009)

eldudino said:


> I'm sure that made it more palatable to The Charming and Devoted, when I wheeled it in and it matched la cuisine!



Humm, wonder if I could get away with trying that...



eldudino said:


> I spent this afternoon cleaning it, took a while but it's now looking nice n shiney, and I intend to keep it that way!



So you don't want a route with any off road cycle paths then...


----------



## eldudino (8 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> So you don't want a route with any off road cycle paths then...



 Don't you _dare_!


----------



## Scoosh (8 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> So you don't want a route with any off road cycle paths then...


.... nor any


----------



## HJ (9 Oct 2009)

So we still need a route, any suggestions??


----------



## Telemark (9 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> So we still need a route, any suggestions??



Here are some route suggestions I found on the previous CCCS thread: 



Seamab said:


> A few possible routes:
> 
> 1. Dunfermline route only 28 miles but i could easily add a few
> 2. Perth - Dundee - Perth via Fife and Tay Br - 50 miles. This one's nice as you go across the Tay in the middle of the traffic in a sealed off walk/cycle way and then go down a lift at the Dundee side
> 3. The Glasgow - Kilmacolm route that Viniga posted previously on page 3 of this thread



Or East Lothian:

4. Edinburgh - Gifford - Edinburgh loop (could start at Waverley Station to pick up anybody coming on the train ~ 70k) and/or shorter variants from Longniddry train station & car park (e.g. 43k option).

(just so I can hibernate for a bit longer before meeting up at the start ,
nothing to do with the great cafe at Gifford, they do HUGE bowls of soup, all-day breakfasts and some very nice cakes ... and they reckon cyclists are their favourite customers, happy people with a big appetite or something along those lines )

Maybe HJ could set up a poll, as the owner of the thread? 

T


----------



## scook94 (10 Oct 2009)

The Perth-Dundee one looks interesting...


----------



## HJ (10 Oct 2009)

I have now added a poll and route suggestions to the first post in the thread...


----------



## scook94 (11 Oct 2009)

Voted for the Perth-Dundee route but to be honest I'm not bothered where it is....


----------



## HJ (13 Oct 2009)

OK, so 70% of the votes are for the Gifford ride which can start at Edinburgh or at Longniddry train station & car park. The Doodle is showing this Saturday (17th) and the first in November (7th) as the dates when everyone is available. 

Personally I am not ready for a long ride this weekend, so I am going to say that I will be a Longniddry for 11am if anyone want to join me for a ride to Gifford and back here is the route. For those wanting a longer ride, last time it took about 1:20 or so to get to Longniddry and the route was fairly strait forward. 

So who else is up for it?


----------



## Telemark (13 Oct 2009)

I'll be there! Happy to be flexible time-wise if anybody is travelling from further afield. The trains from Edinburgh to Longniddry run every 30 min on a Saturday. 

Who else is coming? So far we have:
HJ (from Longniddry)
Telemark (from Longniddry)

T


----------



## MajorMantra (13 Oct 2009)

I'll put myself down as a probably, and I'd likely be riding out from Edinburgh. It seems we have a conflict by the way. How shall we settle this - mini pumps at dawn? 

Matthew


----------



## scook94 (13 Oct 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> I'll put myself down as a probably, and I'd likely be riding out from Edinburgh. *It seems we have a conflict by the way.* How shall we settle this - mini pumps at dawn?
> 
> Matthew



Unfortunate that, didn't think the CC October ride would come up so quick. as there's no offer of scones I'll be doing the ride with Eldud....


----------



## HJ (13 Oct 2009)

Ach, just let the splitter go...


----------



## HJ (13 Oct 2009)

scook94 said:


> Unfortunate that, didn't think the CC October ride would come up so quick. as there's no offer of scones I'll be doing the ride with Eldud....



Weeeeeelll there might be scones, that is a possibility...


----------



## Telemark (13 Oct 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> I'll put myself down as a probably, and I'd likely be riding out from Edinburgh. It seems we have a conflict by the way. How shall we settle this - mini pumps at dawn?



A very unfortunate coincidence ... but in the end a simple decision, for me anyway : How early you want to get up on a Saturday morning? The Stirling train that gets you to the start from Edinburgh leaves at 06:25 . 

You could, of course, do the Carron Valley ride and then teleport yourself to Longniddry ... if you pedal really hard, you might just catch us! (hmmm, can you teleport WITH your bicycle?)



T


----------



## Telemark (13 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> Weeeeeelll there might be scones, that is a possibility...



 Will you be doing some baking?

T


----------



## HLaB (13 Oct 2009)

Club run/ scones


----------



## HJ (13 Oct 2009)

Telemark said:


> Will you be doing some baking?
> 
> T



Well Mrs HJ did say _she_ would be doing some baking, if she hadn't then I wouldn't have posted it here...


----------



## Telemark (13 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> Well Mrs HJ did say _she_ would be doing some baking, if she hadn't then I wouldn't have posted it here...




wishful thinking & fine nuances , I think you'll find she said she COULD do some baking, if required ... 

T


----------



## eldudino (14 Oct 2009)

It's getting on for mince pie season, anybody here adept at making them?!

No such luck for after the Carron Valley ride this weekend, but worth thinking about!


----------



## Scoosh (14 Oct 2009)

Telemark said:


> A very unfortunate coincidence ... but in the end a simple decision, for me anyway : How early you want to get up on a Saturday morning? The Stirling train that gets you to the start from Edinburgh leaves at 06:25 .
> 
> You could, of course, do the Carron Valley ride and then teleport yourself to Longniddry ... if you pedal really hard, you might just catch us! (hmmm, can you teleport WITH your bicycle?)
> 
> ...


Why not get the train from Stirling @ 0841, arrive at Polmont 0901, get the 0911 train to Waverley (arr 1013), then take the 1038 to Longniddry, which arrives at 1056 - which is probably exactly wht HJ suggested an 1100 meeting .

This means you do not need to rise _too_ early, can have a ride with marvellous company  - and maybe have a scone at the end ... 

On the other hand ..... be lazy , don't bother - and we'll eat your share of the scones


----------



## Scoosh (14 Oct 2009)

Scoosh  should be  this one.

Is Mrs HJ going to come with us this time ?? .... or will she be strapped to an oven, producing vast quantities of scones/cakes for the riders ? 

My vote is that Mrs HJ comes with us


----------



## JiMBR (14 Oct 2009)

Due to circumstances beyond my control, I won't be able to make it (though I would really like to).

I'll hopefully be on a ride with you guys soon.


----------



## Theseus (14 Oct 2009)

My apologies as well, various family duties are taking priority.


----------



## viniga (14 Oct 2009)

I might be able to come along, has the date been decided?

Viniga


----------



## MajorMantra (14 Oct 2009)

viniga said:


> I might be able to come along, has the date been decided?
> 
> Viniga



Unless I missed something, we're talking about Saturday this week.

Matthew


----------



## Telemark (14 Oct 2009)

scoosh said:


> Why not get the train from Stirling @ 0841, arrive at Polmont 0901, get the 0911 train to Waverley (arr 1013), then take the 1038 to Longniddry, which arrives at 1056 - which is probably exactly wht HJ suggested an 1100 meeting .
> 
> This means you do not need to rise _too_ early, can have a ride with marvellous company  - and maybe have a scone at the end ...
> 
> On the other hand ..... be lazy , don't bother - and we'll eat your share of the scones



I'll be at Longniddry, as I am only coming from Edinburgh .
I was trying to convince MajorMantra that he (and the other greyhounds) could do both rides 

No chance that you'll get all the scones 

T


----------



## MrRidley (14 Oct 2009)

I'll try my best to be there, just need to check train times, and if it's dry i may bring my new (replacement) bike to try it out, btw is it Longniddry at 11 ? or is anyone going from Waverly ?


----------



## Telemark (14 Oct 2009)

scoosh said:


> Scoosh  should be  this one.
> 
> Is Mrs HJ going to come with us this time ?? .... or will she be strapped to an oven, producing vast quantities of scones/cakes for the riders ?
> 
> My vote is that Mrs HJ comes with us





 she might do both (baking & cycling) ... 

T


P.S. Any other girlies joining us? Jane are you reading this? Only 43 km from Longniddry, you can do that in your sleep, backwards!


----------



## MajorMantra (14 Oct 2009)

Telemark said:


> I'll be at Longniddry, as I am only coming from Edinburgh .
> I was trying to convince MajorMantra that he (and the other greyhounds) could do both rides



Can you really imagine a student getting up that early? 

bhoyjim, I'd probably ride from Edinburgh so I could meet people at Waverley.

Matthew


----------



## HJ (14 Oct 2009)

I have done a quick update of the first post, so far it looks like:

MajorMantra and bhoyjim starting from Waverly

HJ and Telemark starting at Longniddry

viniga, scoosh, HLaB and scook94 still making their minds up...

is that about right??


----------



## Scoosh (14 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> I have done a quick update of the first post, so far it looks like:
> 
> MajorMantra and bhoyjim starting from Waverly
> 
> ...


Nope - Scoosh will be eating scones  after riding 

I'll be riding down from Trinity/Newhaven (leaving 0930-ish) so will pass Fisherrow at about 1000-1015, if anyone wants to meet there. I'll be going at my kind of pace , not HLaB's 


* if anyone is driving from further afield and wants to ride to Longniddry with me, you are welcome to park your car outside the Scoosh residence. PM me if interested.


----------



## scook94 (14 Oct 2009)

Looks like I'll be along on Saturday too, Eldudino has graciously offered to push our wee ride to the Sunday!

Scoosh, any chance I can dump my car in your street again and ride out with you? (provided you promise to go at "my" speed)


----------



## JiMBR (14 Oct 2009)

Damn it...if only I lived in Edinburgh (or surrounding area).


----------



## HJ (14 Oct 2009)

JiMBR said:


> Damn it...if only I lived in Edinburgh (or surrounding area).



There are four trains every hour from Queen Street to Waverly, that is why Bhoyjim is starting from Waverly, or you could just change train at Waverly and carry on to Longniddery Station. All the trains take bikes for free...


----------



## Telemark (14 Oct 2009)

latest update: 

*CC Central Scotland Ride: Sat October 17th *
*Edinburgh/Longniddry - Gifford - Longniddry/Edinburgh*

*MajorMantra* & *Bhoyjim* starting from Waverley (time to be agreed)
*Scoosh* & *scook94* starting chez Scoosh's ~9:30, 
passing Fisherrow 10-10:15-ish (each at their own speed )
*HJ* & *Telemark* train to Longniddry (train 10:38 from Waverley, 
arriving 10:56)

viniga, HLaB and (JiMBR?) still making their minds up...
Anybody else?

Meeting at *Longniddry train station* ~11-ish (there is a big car park there for those who may be thinking about driving from further afield and don't like trains ... you know who you are )

Returning to HJ's afterwards (either by bike or train/bike from Longniddry) for tea & carbo loading 

T


----------



## JiMBR (14 Oct 2009)

I might be able to go (working on it)....

I'll know by Friday hopefully.

Bhoyjim...can I PM you if it's a go'er...arrange when to meet in Glasgow etc?


----------



## MajorMantra (14 Oct 2009)

My flatmate is probably also going to come but I'll confirm that nearer to the day.

Matthew


----------



## HJ (15 Oct 2009)

JiMBR said:


> I might be able to go (working on it)....
> 
> I'll know by Friday hopefully.
> 
> Bhoyjim...can I PM you if it's a go'er...arrange when to meet in Glasgow etc?





MajorMantra said:


> My flatmate is probably also going to come but I'll confirm that nearer to the day.
> 
> Matthew



Good the more the merrier...


----------



## ACS (15 Oct 2009)

Have a good day, again I will have to pass on this. On standby as my daughter is due to have a baby in the coming weeks and the SWMBO has put me on a 2 hour lead.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (15 Oct 2009)

Count me in, should be able to make it to Longniddry by 11 one way or another


----------



## magnatom (15 Oct 2009)

I can't make it unfortunately due to various family things going on at the moment.  

Have a good day guys!


----------



## JiMBR (15 Oct 2009)

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it after all.

What started out as a 'simple' problem on my bike has turned into something more serious.

There is an issue with the frame, which requires replacement so I won't get my bike back until next week. 

I do have a loan bike from my LBS, but let's just say that I'd rather not go any more than a few miles on it...in case it falls apart. 


Really hope to make it next time....have fun guys.


----------



## Telemark (15 Oct 2009)

JiMBR said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it after all.
> 
> What started out as a 'simple' problem on my bike has turned into something more serious.
> 
> There is an issue with the frame, which requires replacement so I won't get my bike back until next week.



 glad you found out about the problem in a "gentle" way rather than it falling apart at speed! 

These rides seem to happen quite regularly, it's a reasonably safe bet that there will be another one (or two) soon 

T


----------



## MrRidley (15 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> There are four trains every hour from Queen Street to Waverly, that is why Bhoyjim is starting from Waverly, or you could just change train at Waverly and carry on to Longniddery Station. All the trains take bikes for free...



Not this weekend, enginering work AGAIN, every half hour with journey times increased by 50mins, so i can get to Waverly for 9.30 or just go straight to L'niddry, but if anyone's riding out from Waverly is this to early to leave ?


----------



## Telemark (15 Oct 2009)

latest update: 

*CC Central Scotland Ride: Sat October 17th *
*Edinburgh/Longniddry - Gifford - Longniddry/Edinburgh*

*MajorMantra* *(+ flatmate?)* & *Bhoyjim* 
starting from Waverley (time to be agreed)
*Scoosh* & *scook94* starting chez Scoosh's ~9:30, 
passing Fisherrow 10-10:15-ish (each at their own speed )
*HJ* & *Telemark* train to Longniddry (train 10:38 from Waverley, 
arriving 10:56)
*Honestman1910* arriving at Longniddry for 11 by mysterious ways

*viniga & HLaB* still making their minds up...
Anybody else?

Meeting at *Longniddry train station* ~11-ish (there is a big car park there for those who may be thinking about driving from further afield and don't like trains ... you know who you are )

Returning to HJ's afterwards (either by bike or train/bike from Longniddry) for tea & carbo loading 

x 8 so far - that'll need a LOT of baking 

T


----------



## MajorMantra (15 Oct 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Not this weekend, enginering work AGAIN, every half hour with journey times increased by 50mins, so i can get to Waverly for 9.30 or just go straight to L'niddry, but if anyone's riding out from Waverly is this to early to leave ?



It is a wee bit early since it's less than an hour to Longniddry, but that would be ok. We could always take the scenic route.

Matthew


----------



## Scoosh (15 Oct 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> It is a wee bit early since it's less than an hour to Longniddry, but that would be ok. We could always take the scenic route.:?:
> 
> Matthew


.... or go at a non-HLaB pace


----------



## viniga (15 Oct 2009)

I eventually went to see a physio today about an injury I picked up on the Ken Laidlaw sportive a while back. It flared right up again as soon as I got on the bike after coming back from holiday.

Physio says as little on the bike as possible for the next three weeks.



I'm really pissed about it but I'm serious about next years training so I am going to do as I am told. Light commuting only for me now. See you all next month mbe. 

Enjoy it, weather forecast looks perfect, sniff...

Viniga


----------



## Scoosh (15 Oct 2009)

viniga said:


> I eventually went to see a physio today about an injury I picked up on the Ken Laidlaw sportive a while back. It flared right up again as soon as I got on the bike after coming back from holiday.
> 
> Physio says as little on the bike as possible for the next three weeks.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this, Viniga :?:. That has been a long time you've been suffering.

Do you think it could be rust  ?


----------



## Ranger (15 Oct 2009)

*whisper on* I'm going to try and make it (probably to Waverley) just haven't told the wife yet as I have been at work every day for the last 3 weeks *whisper off*


----------



## GilesM (16 Oct 2009)

I'm afraid the pull of some natural off road stuff near Selkirk has got the better of me, it looks like the weather will be good for you.

Have fun


----------



## MrRidley (16 Oct 2009)

Update from me, due to train times, works etc, i will probably just head for l'niddry rather than ride from Waverly.


----------



## MajorMantra (16 Oct 2009)

Ok, unless someone else is coming to Waverley I'll be going straight to Longniddry as well. 

Matthew


----------



## HLaB (16 Oct 2009)

I just got an email from my mates in the ERC (Ive not seen one of them for a while), so I guess I'll be heading that way as I fancy getting back in time to cycle to Dunfermline and watch the tour of Lombardy. Good Luck for tomorrow!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (16 Oct 2009)

See you all in the morning at Longniddry.

Is the route we are taking the one linked on the front page ?


----------



## MajorMantra (16 Oct 2009)

My flatmate is definitely coming by the way.

Matthew


----------



## Scoosh (16 Oct 2009)

Ranger said:


> *whisper on* I'm going to try and make it (probably to Waverley) just haven't told the wife yet as I have been at work every day for the last 3 weeks *whisper off*


Yes, I noticed you have been racking up the miles


----------



## Seamab (16 Oct 2009)

I can't make this one as i have to be in Glasgow tomorrow am. However, in compensation i am taking the bike and riding home with a loop round Loch Katrine via the Crow Rd and Dukes Pass before heading for Dunblane, Sherrifmuir and Gleneagles.

Have a good one.

I tend to be in Glasgow quite a bit on Saturdays so if anyone fancies joining me for some routes in the Campsies or further afield let me know...


----------



## HJ (16 Oct 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> See you all in the morning at Longniddry.
> 
> Is the route we are taking the one linked on the front page ?



Yes...


----------



## HJ (16 Oct 2009)

I had a look in the kitchen a while ago, there is an awful lot of baking going on...


----------



## HonestMan1910 (16 Oct 2009)

Any chance of extending it on the way back by coming right down to Pencaitland and then through Boggs holdings back to Longniddry ?


----------



## scook94 (16 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> I had a look in the kitchen a while ago, there is an awful lot of baking going on...



Feeling really guilty now....


----------



## HJ (16 Oct 2009)

scook94 said:


> Feeling really guilty now....



Don't worry, if she wasn't enjoying it she wouldn't be doing it...


----------



## Telemark (16 Oct 2009)

scook94 said:


> Feeling really guilty now....



If you are feeling guilty on behalf of Mrs HJ slaving away in the kitchen, don't! I think I am qualified to say that she is enjoying herself ... 

T


----------



## scook94 (16 Oct 2009)

Telemark said:


> If you are feeling guilty on behalf of Mrs HJ slaving away in the kitchen, don't! I think I am qualified to say that she is enjoying herself ...
> 
> T



I do hope so, since it was me who brought up the scones in the first place! The spread that was laid on last time was awesome! (As I'm sure MajorMantra will agree)


----------



## MajorMantra (16 Oct 2009)

scook94 said:


> I do hope so, since it was me who brought up the scones in the first place! The spread that was laid on last time was awesome! (As I'm sure MajorMantra will agree)



Indeed. I might not be so erm, restrained () this time.

Matthew


----------



## scook94 (16 Oct 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> Indeed. I might not be so erm, restrained () this time.
> 
> Matthew


----------



## HonestMan1910 (16 Oct 2009)

scook94 said:


>


----------



## Telemark (16 Oct 2009)

scook94 said:


>



 Where do you find these extra smilies?

T


----------



## Scoosh (16 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> I had a look in the kitchen a while ago, there is an awful lot of baking going on...


Great, does that mean that Mrs HJ will be able to come riding with us  ?


----------



## Scoosh (16 Oct 2009)

Telemark said:


> If you are feeling guilty on behalf of Mrs HJ slaving away in the kitchen, don't! I think I am qualified to say that she is enjoying herself ...
> 
> T


Doh !!!

The pfenig has dropped !

Understanding has arrived


----------



## Telemark (16 Oct 2009)

Seamab said:


> I can't make this one as i have to be in Glasgow tomorrow am. However, in compensation i am taking the bike and riding home with a loop round Loch Katrine via the Crow Rd and Dukes Pass before heading for Dunblane, Sherrifmuir and Gleneagles.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> I tend to be in Glasgow quite a bit on Saturdays so if anyone fancies joining me for some routes in the Campsies or further afield let me know...




Have a good one too!

That's a great route - especially round Loch K, it'll be very pretty with the autumn colours in the sunshine! But how far is that, and most of the local big hills thrown in too ... 

How about a CC Campsies ride soon, that's more or less in the middle of "Central Scotland"? As long as the start/finish are reasonably close to a train station and the ride is a bit shorter than your route for tomorrow 

T


----------



## Telemark (16 Oct 2009)

scoosh said:


> Great, does that mean that Mrs HJ will be able to come riding with us  ?



She will 



scoosh said:


> Doh !!!
> 
> Understanding has arrived



 Hello Scoosh 
We had some fun with Magnatom after PfS, until the penny dropped ... Goo got it very quickly .

T


----------



## Seamab (16 Oct 2009)

Telemark said:


> But how far is that,
> 
> How about a CC Campsies ride soon, that's more or less in the middle of "Central Scotland"? As long as the start/finish are reasonably close to a train station and the ride is a bit shorter than your route for tomorrow
> 
> T



107 miles according to bikeroutetoaster but i'll find out properly tomorrow. Planning on a cake stop at Loch Ard - i'm sure they will be no match for Mrs. HJ's scones

A CC Campsies ride is a good idea but not a beginners option so not suitable for all. Maybe call it a CC Challenge ride?


----------



## Telemark (16 Oct 2009)

final update: 

*CC Central Scotland Ride: Sat October 17th *
*Edinburgh/Longniddry - Gifford - Longniddry/Edinburgh*

*Ranger *starting from Waverley (9:30? no time mentioned on this thread) - possibly met by *MajorMantra* *+ flatmate* ?

*Scoosh* & *scook94* starting chez Scoosh's ~9:30, passing Fisherrow 10-10:15-ish 

*HJ* & *Telemark* train to Longniddry (train 10:38 from Waverley, arriving 10:56)

*Honestman1910* & *Bhoyjim *joining in from Longniddry too

Returning to HJ's in Newington afterwards (either by bike or train/bike from Longniddry) for tea & carbo loading 

Baking now done apart from the scones 
See you all tomorrow!

T


----------



## HJ (16 Oct 2009)

Best to get an early night and plenty of sleep...


----------



## MajorMantra (16 Oct 2009)

Steve (flatmate) and I are planning on setting off at about 10 to go straight to Longniddry. If Ranger want to meet us in Edinburgh he's very welcome to, he hasn't whispered anything for a while. 

Matthew


----------



## Theseus (17 Oct 2009)

scoosh said:


> Doh !!!
> 
> The pfenig has dropped !
> 
> Understanding has arrived





Telemark said:


> We had some fun with Magnatom after PfS, until the penny dropped ... Goo got it very quickly .



<_lightbulb mode = on>_


----------



## HJ (17 Oct 2009)

If any one wants a wee bit of cake, there is still some left over...


----------



## HLaB (17 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> If any one wants a wee bit of cake, there is still some left over...


What's your address again 

You got a cracking day for it


----------



## MrRidley (17 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> If any one wants a wee bit of cake, there is still some left over...



I wish i came now  nightmare of a journey home, train was full of drunks and weegie neds  then i come home and Mrs BJ is off out tonight, so i'm on childminding duties tonight.


----------



## MajorMantra (17 Oct 2009)

HLaB said:


> What's your address again
> 
> You got a cracking day for it



Yep, it was really nice. Thanks to HJ/Telemark for excellent hosting and food. 

Matthew


----------



## Telemark (17 Oct 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> I wish i came now  nightmare of a journey home, train was full of drunks and weegie neds  then i come home and Mrs BJ is off out tonight, so i'm on childminding duties tonight.



Sorry to hear about your train journey , fellow passengers can be a pain - especially if you get to "enjoy" their company for even longer, due to the engineering works... strange about the drunks in the middle of the afternoon - was there a Central Scotland football match on in Edinburgh?

There's always next time for a cake stop  Matthew has let slip that he is a baker of scones too 

T


----------



## MrRidley (17 Oct 2009)

Telemark said:


> Sorry to hear about your train journey , fellow passengers can be a pain - especially if you get to "enjoy" their company for even longer, due to the engineering works... strange about the drunks in the middle of the afternoon - was there a Central Scotland football match on in Edinburgh?
> 
> There's always next time for a cake stop  Matthew has let slip that he is a baker of scones too
> 
> T



Not to worry, at least i did'nt go to the game i've just seen the score


----------



## Telemark (17 Oct 2009)

Yes it was a great ride, sunny all the way and not even a breath of wind, quiet roads and, last but not least, excellent company! Thanks guys for keeping the pace nice and easy for me to keep up with you all.. 
And thanks too for helping to shrink the excess of cakes lying around our kitchen 

If anybody out there in Central Scotland is reading this and wondering whether they are fast enough to come along, stop worrying and join us next time! Our average speed was about 22 kph/14 mph, over 42 km/26 miles. But the motto of these rides is "nobody gets left behind", so I reckon as long as you've done at least half the distance recently and survived, you should be all right. The greyhounds did a few extra miles before meeting us for the "official" route and again on the way back to Edinburgh.

T


----------



## HJ (17 Oct 2009)

Forgot to post the photo here, so they are here...


----------



## HonestMan1910 (17 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> Forgot to post the photo here, so they are here...




HJ,

Any chance you can post these to my email ?

Great day out and when I got back with the car I even managed another 14 mile loop from mine.

Nice to meet you all and look forward to the next one and hope I feel a bit less chesty *fnarrr fnarrr*


----------



## MrRidley (17 Oct 2009)

Since it's still early in OCT, there's still time to fit in another CC ride


----------



## Telemark (17 Oct 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Since it's still early in OCT, there's still time to fit in another CC ride



I like your thinking 
The doodle says that there's 5 of us up for a ride next weekend, and then there is Scoosh who doesn't do doodles 

Should we start a new thread?

T


----------



## ACS (17 Oct 2009)

Great idea, lets have it in the Edinburgh area. 

<edit>Sorry just making mischief, TV is crap and I doubt if I could make it anyway. My princess (daughter) is due to have a baby very soon and for the sake of domestic harmony I have agreed to say within 2 hours of home. If there is one in Nov I will make every effort to join you. Have a great run out. </edit>


----------



## MrRidley (17 Oct 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Great idea, lets have it in the Edinburgh area.



Oh more trains, for me then.


----------



## Telemark (17 Oct 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Great idea, lets have it in the Edinburgh area.
> 
> <edit>Sorry just making mischief, TV is crap and I doubt if I could make it anyway. My princess (daughter) is due to have a baby very soon and for the sake of domestic harmony I have agreed to say within 2 hours of home. If there is one in Nov I will make every effort to join you. Have a great run out. </edit>



 Let's have it in the Fife area, we could do a loop round your house, well within an hour's cycling distance of it


----------



## MrRidley (17 Oct 2009)

Telemark, on the next ride you have to bring my share of cake that i missed today


----------



## HJ (17 Oct 2009)

Well the people who do use the Doodle are all available on the 7th November and the poll suggest a willingness to ride around the Tay, may be we should go for that...

Or if someone would like to organise a ride in the west, we could do that...


----------



## Telemark (17 Oct 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Telemark, on the next ride you have to bring my share of cake that i missed today



deal, as long as you carry it on the ride 

T


----------



## ACS (17 Oct 2009)

Telemark said:


> Let's have in the Fife area, we could do a loop round your house, well within an hour's cycling distance of it



We had one last weekend called the Fife Flurry. 

I think I'm a bit too far away from the central belt to make one up here in the wilderness of Fife variable. One day perhaps, but if there was a demand.................... 

7th - Tay route no I am up for that.


----------



## MrRidley (17 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> Well the people who do use the Doodle are all available on the 7th November and the poll suggest a willingness to ride around the Tay, may be we should go for that...
> 
> Or if someone would like to organise a ride in the west, we could do that...



Tay is just a bit too far, Stirling area would be better. you dont want to come out west, not very nice people.


----------



## Scoosh (17 Oct 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Great idea, lets have it in the Edinburgh area.


We try to move the rides around, to make them accessible to all who wish to come BUT ....

.... SOMEONE has to take responsibility to organise a suitable route, arrange a date convenient to most folk, consider a cafe/pub stop etc etc. The starting point needs to be near a rail link, so those without car transport can still come and ride.

Thus far, most of the rides have been around the Lothians, Perthshire, Stirling/Trossachs (Central Scotland  ) areas because they have met the criteria above - and that is where people have turned up. They are also the areas where someone has been prepared to take on the organisation and knows suitable routes. As yet, we have not started much further west than Dunblane nor further north than Perth (= Central Scotland ).

Unfortunately, not everyone can make all/some/any of these rides. That, unfortunately, is a fact of life. Some people work on call, others have vehicle access issues, others live a bit far from where the rides are taking place, many have to juggle family commitments, some [whisper] maybe just can't be bothered  [end whisper].

If anyone wants a ride on their home patch and it meets the criteria, go ahead and arrange it, put it up for selection and let's go and ride somewhere different . Sounds good to me 

I hope you are not becoming cynical, SB  and, after all, you do live in Fife - and we all know that's a _scary_ place  !


** while this was being prepared, about 4 people have posted on a similar theme


----------



## MrRidley (17 Oct 2009)

Next sat, Embra or stirling, i'll leave the route planning to those who know best, maps and me dont get along


----------



## Scoosh (17 Oct 2009)

Anyway ....

Today's ride was just excellent .

Very pleasant route - not too challenging, nor too long (it gets dark early  ), lovely scenery, great cafe for the cake stop, good company - and the sun shone all day  !

Add to that the quiet roads, the home baking (scones, lots of CAKE) and it is easy to wonder why everyone was not out with us. A 10/10 day 

Grateful thanks to HJ and Telemark for arranging such a good day's ride and to all who came for the company ... and to those who didn't come for cake - HJ will be very grateful for a push up any hills on the next ride, as he has to finish it all off .


----------



## Scoosh (17 Oct 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Tay is just a bit too far, Stirling area would be better. you dont want to come out west, not very nice people.


... but will the Decathlon store be open on Sundays ????


----------



## ACS (17 Oct 2009)

scoosh said:


> We try to move the rides around, to make them accessible to all who wish to come BUT ....
> 
> .... SOMEONE has to take responsibility to organise a suitable route, arrange a date convenient to most folk, consider a cafe/pub stop etc etc. The starting point needs to be near a rail link, so those without car transport can still come and ride.
> 
> ...



Cynical, moi. No as a I said in the <edit> I was just making mischief given the mention of cake, trains and sunshine I just could not contain the devil in me.


----------



## MrRidley (17 Oct 2009)

scoosh said:


> ... but will the Decathlon store be open on Sundays ????



I have already bought everything to save it from opening.


----------



## Telemark (17 Oct 2009)

It looks like there is enough interest for next weekend, Bhoyjim has suggested Saturday 24th ... Saturdays normally have more frequent trains than Sundays, even WITH engineering works. 

Just had a look at future engineering works, looks like our main lines (Ed/Gla/Stirling) are all back to normal on the 24th, but Fife will be cut off from Edinburgh at least  (replacement buses Haymarket/Dalgety Bay) and there are also buses between Perth/Kirkcaldy.

For agreeing the route: How about a few people posting suggestions (distance + difficulty, with maps if possible), and when we have 3 or thereabouts, somebody sets up a quick poll?

Personally I'd prefer if it wasn't too long a ride, we were very lucky with the weather today, which made it very easy. The same ride in a gale/downpour would have been much harder, for me at least ...

T


----------



## Scoosh (17 Oct 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Cynical, moi. No as a I said in the <edit> I was just making mischief given the mention of cake, trains and sunshine I just could not contain the devil in me.


----------



## Scoosh (17 Oct 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> I have already bought everything to save it from opening.


----------



## scook94 (17 Oct 2009)

Had a great time today, excellent weather, excellent route and excellent company. Once again the scones and cakes at HJ/Mrs HJ's (sorry I guess I now have to call you Telemark? ) were awesome, especially the lemon "experiment".

No major aches or pains, so hopefully should be okay for tomorrow!

If you do have another one next week I'll not be able come as I'm on-call, however the 7th November Perth-Dundee is a possibility for me.

I'm still amazed that even though we split into 3 groups each taking different routes back into Edinburgh we all turned into the street at the same time. So weird....


----------



## eldudino (17 Oct 2009)

scook94 said:


> No major aches or pains, so hopefully should be okay for tomorrow!



Can't promise the same after tomorrow's ride!  What are we aiming for - sub 2hrs?

Glad you guys had a good ride, it's been great weather for it, though I am going to be wearing full-finger gloves and overshoes after my extremities got a bit chilly this morning at 7.30am!


----------



## scook94 (17 Oct 2009)

eldudino said:


> Can't promise the same after tomorrow's ride!  *What are we aiming for - sub 2hrs?*
> 
> Glad you guys had a good ride, it's been great weather for it, though I am going to be wearing full-finger gloves and overshoes after my extremities got a bit chilly this morning at 7.30am!



I just want to make it home alive! I had a rude reminder that I still don't do well with inclines of any nature today!


----------



## eldudino (17 Oct 2009)

scook94 said:


> I had a rude reminder that I still don't do well with inclines of any nature today!



Ya'll be reet!


----------



## Telemark (17 Oct 2009)

eldudino said:


> Glad you guys had a good ride, it's been great weather for it, though I am going to be wearing full-finger gloves and overshoes after my extremities got a bit chilly this morning at 7.30am!



If we'd gone earlier, it would have been a lot colder, the Edinburgh reading for 8AM on the metoffice website was 0.9C . Still glad I had the full finger gloves, but the Altura jacket came off at the first stop .

T


----------



## eldudino (17 Oct 2009)

Telemark said:


> If we'd gone earlier, it would have been a lot colder, the Edinburgh reading for 8AM on the metoffice website was 0.9C



Must have been similar to here, there was a healthy frost. If Scook's still reading - he should bring something warm tomorrow!


----------



## Telemark (17 Oct 2009)

scook94 said:


> I guess I now have to call you Telemark?



 it was fun to wait & see who would spot it and when . Now I am "outed", either is fine by me ...



scook94 said:


> I'm still amazed that even though we split into 3 groups each taking different routes back into Edinburgh we all turned into the street at the same time. So weird....


yes, meant to ask you - which route(s) did you take? 

T


----------



## scook94 (17 Oct 2009)

I had to scrape the car this morning before setting off, but was warm and toasty on the ride. Should have taken my jacket off though as I was drenched in sweat by the time we got back. 

Got the long fingered gloves, skull cap and buff all set out for the morning. Although we should have some cloud cover my morning so I'm not expecting it to be quite as cold as first thing today.


----------



## MrRidley (17 Oct 2009)

Now i remember, on the last run to L'nidrry when we met at Waverly, we were having a count and i said to HJ what about Telemark, and he said " oh i dont think HE'S going to make it" Bhoyjim= so dim.


----------



## Seamab (18 Oct 2009)

Telemark said:


> Have a good one too!
> 
> That's a great route - especially round Loch K, it'll be very pretty with the autumn colours in the sunshine! But how far is that, and most of the local big hills thrown in too ...
> 
> ...



Glad to hear all went well yesterday.

I completed my ride in stunning weather conditions - the Loch K scenery was stunning with the autumn colours and mirror like loch. I can recommend "The Wee Blether" tearoom in Kinlochard for a fast and cycle friendly pit 
stop.

What i can't recommend is the state of many of the Stirling county minor roads - my computer came off descending to Arnprior (this happened to me previously on the Trossachs Ton descending into Stirling from North Third). Boneshaker territory


----------



## Seamab (18 Oct 2009)

Here's a non Edinburgh centric route for a possible future CC ride starting in Dunblane and finishing at Corrieries cafe in Stirling - only 28 miles but could easily be extended


----------



## eldudino (18 Oct 2009)

Seamab said:


> finishing at Corrieries cafe



+1 CALZONE'S ALL ROUND!


----------



## HJ (18 Oct 2009)

Seamab said:


> Glad to hear all went well yesterday.
> 
> I completed my ride in stunning weather conditions - the Loch K scenery was stunning with the autumn colours and mirror like loch. *I can recommend "The Wee Blether" tearoom in Kinlochard for a fast and cycle friendly pit
> stop*.
> ...



There is a new thread for that


----------



## Telemark (18 Oct 2009)

Seamab said:


> Glad to hear all went well yesterday.
> 
> I completed my ride in stunning weather conditions - the Loch K scenery was stunning with the autumn colours and mirror like loch. I can recommend "The Wee Blether" tearoom in Kinlochard for a fast and cycle friendly pit stop.
> 
> What i can't recommend is the state of many of the Stirling county minor roads - my computer came off descending to Arnprior (this happened to me previously on the Trossachs Ton descending into Stirling from North Third). Boneshaker territory



 glad you had a great day out too! Any photos?

Hope your computer survived its jump ... the North Third descent is scary, I am a whimp on downhills anyway, and I can't get myself to go down that road at any speed . HJ had a snake bite puncture there the last time we did that route , but great views and nice quiet roads .

T (also known as Mrs HJ )


----------



## Telemark (18 Oct 2009)

Seamab said:


> Here's a non Edinburgh centric route for a possible future CC ride starting in Dunblane and finishing at Corrieries cafe in Stirling - only 28 miles but could easily be extended



 Would you be around to show us the way next Saturday? The Sheriffmuir climb looks "interesting", but would provide a good warm-up if it's a cold day, and then it's downhill (almost) all the way ..



eldudino said:


> +1 CALZONE'S ALL ROUND!


That is very tempting , I'm sold 

T


----------



## HJ (18 Oct 2009)

Telemark said:


> glad you had a great day out too! Any photos?
> 
> Hope your computer survived its jump ... the North Third descent is scary, I am a whimp on downhills anyway, and I can't get myself to go down that road at any speed . HJ had a snake bite puncture there the last time we did that route , but great views and nice quiet roads .
> 
> T (also known as Mrs HJ )



You forgot to put in a link...


----------



## Seamab (18 Oct 2009)

Telemark said:


> Would you be around to show us the way next Saturday? The Sheriffmuir climb looks "interesting", but would provide a good warm-up if it's a cold day, and then it's downhill (almost) all the way ..
> 
> 
> That is very tempting , I'm sold
> ...



Yes, i should be available next Sat to act as guide on this one. 11am or thereabouts at Dunblane train station?

The Sheriffmuir climb from Dunblane is not too hard at all - honest! (no chevrons) and the Sheriffmuir Inn awaits for early revellers

For car drivers i'd suggest parking at the Wallace monument in Stirling and cycling up to Dunblane. Either via the easy (but busy) way via Bridge of Allan or warming up on the (lots of chevrons) climb over Sheriffmuir and down to Dunblane. Not for the faint hearted or under geared.


----------



## eldudino (18 Oct 2009)

Telemark said:


> That is very tempting , I'm sold
> 
> T



By the way, has Mr.Tm bought you a 'go fast' bike yet?


----------



## Telemark (19 Oct 2009)

eldudino said:


> By the way, has Mr.Tm bought you a 'go fast' bike yet?



 I think it's going to have to come out of my Cycle to Work scheme... but I am happy to do some research and test-riding for a wee while first and aim for the spring ... wouldn't want to get salt/grit on the shiny new bike too soon  

And I wouldn't want to commit to "go fast", just "go faster" (than currently) 

T


----------



## Telemark (19 Oct 2009)

Seamab said:


> Yes, i should be available next Sat to act as guide on this one. 11am or thereabouts at Dunblane train station?
> 
> The Sheriffmuir climb from Dunblane is not too hard at all - honest! (no chevrons) and the Sheriffmuir Inn awaits for early revellers
> 
> For car drivers i'd suggest parking at the Wallace monument in Stirling and cycling up to Dunblane. Either via the easy (but busy) way via Bridge of Allan or warming up on the (lots of chevrons) climb over Sheriffmuir and down to Dunblane. Not for the faint hearted or under geared.



That sounds great .
In the absence of further suggestions, and seeing as the 24th is only 5 days away, do you want to start a new thread, as this is YOUR ride?

Now I just need to get rid of that cold I seem to have "inherited" from HJ ...

T


----------



## HJ (20 Oct 2009)

I would just like to let you all know that I have now finished the scones, so that just leaves the Brownies and the second ginger cake to finish off...


----------



## HJ (21 Oct 2009)

*Cake update*

Just to let you know I have now finished off the brownies, although I did have a wee bit of help from a Norwegian friend last night. So that just leaves the ginger cake to go...


----------



## Telemark (21 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> Just to let you know I have now finished off the brownies, although I did have a wee bit of help from a Norwegian friend last night. So that just leaves the ginger cake to go...



I helped too 

T


----------

